# does anybody know how to replace a torque converter on 03' pasat w8?



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was told by the dealer that my TC was faulty....car runs fine and shifts fine too. when i asked for the diagnostic results i had not faulty code for the TC..i thought i look at it myself since they wanted $4500 to replace it...any ideas where to start


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: does anybody know how to replace a torque converter on 03' pasat w8? (AbesW8)*

With a new dealer if they did not provide the code printout....


----------

